# Opinions Please!!!!!



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Cream color.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Eggshell.


ED


----------



## Flyas (Jan 6, 2017)

tan or eggshell or cream would make those pillows pop. Go neutral on thee big stuff and use throws and pillows to pop some colour in


----------



## Flyas (Jan 6, 2017)

light grey


----------



## jnickel (Jul 25, 2016)

I would go with a tan color (like the lighter color on the pillow) Why not take them to the furniture store and plop them on the couches and see what grabs you?


----------



## Flyas (Jan 6, 2017)

Good idea. Then you will know for sure


----------



## MikeFL (Nov 14, 2016)

Take the pillows to the store where you are going to buy the furniture. The pillows should compliment, not compete with, the couch.


----------



## Mariahj8 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks Everyone, I Will Definitely Be Taking It W/ Me While Furniture Shopping.


----------



## grahamthomas (Feb 10, 2017)

eggshell or cream color


----------



## John_7878 (Feb 22, 2017)

Off white


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Brown, tan, off-white, any earth-color. The more difficult task is to get some blue into the room elsewhere, so the blue on the cushions isn't the only blue. That can be with pottery, a piece of art, a single chair, a wall hanging, etc.


----------



## LucyRose (Mar 2, 2017)

Ooh love that cushion, agreed definitely a cream colour. Good luck!


----------

